# Galveston surf



## Twin82 (Jun 3, 2013)

Can anyone tell me how the surf look. I'm thinking about fishing the next couple days.


----------



## Gig-'em15 (Feb 27, 2013)

http://www.swellinfo.com/surf-forecast/galveston-texas


----------



## Yellow.mouth (May 10, 2013)

Still rough but calming. The reds are still there, but havent heard of any trout since the storm. Too rough to wade still, but if the forecast holds it could be on this weekend with the slightly cooler tenps and the return of the light southeast. We are due for a little green, im holding my breath! Good luck if you do go this week!


----------



## SaltwaterTom (Jun 23, 2013)

http://www.g-townsurf.com/

It's fuzzy right now from moisture, but gives you an updated shot of the Seawall surf every minute.

http://www.galvestonfishingpier.com/pages.php?page=_pages_Fishing Report

Updates every minute, live shot of the water at the Galveston Fishing Pier.


----------



## scrambler (May 28, 2004)

The Galveston surf was rough and the current was strong from the northeast wind yesterday. I fished yesterday evening and only caught gafftop.

The waves are smaller today and should continue to lay down a little more each day. I didn't fish this morning but will probably fish this afternoon.


----------



## Twin82 (Jun 3, 2013)

Thanks for all the updates


----------



## medgecko (Apr 21, 2012)

Here's another, though it adds too much blue to the scene. It updates every 6 sec so I use it for another reference of the surf. The two above are more accurate for color.
http://www.galveston.com/surfcam/


----------



## Yellow.mouth (May 10, 2013)

Check the cams now, its purdy. Did you make it down there yet twin?


----------



## Realvestor (Nov 19, 2009)

Yellow.mouth said:


> Check the cams now, its purdy. Did you make it down there yet twin?


^^^^^ X2. Wish I wasn't stuck at work!


----------



## JustSlabs (Jun 19, 2005)

Was planning on headed to the surf Friday, but it may not be in that good of shape by then


----------



## Twin82 (Jun 3, 2013)

I'm going in the morning. Can't wait


----------



## Galveston Ag'15 (Apr 5, 2013)

Went this morning, looked good bite was good


----------



## Yellow.mouth (May 10, 2013)

It should stay nice through the weekend if the forecast holds. Plannin on gettin out there tomorrow and sunday myself.


----------



## tgatorhawk (Oct 27, 2010)

Fished the beachfront mid day water was green to the sand with lots baitfish nothing, the beach was beautiful!


----------



## Yellow.mouth (May 10, 2013)

Hit 91st pier for a couple hours tonight. Not totally flat, but pretty calm and fairly green. Threw doas, tsunamis, and ttf killer shad. Lots of sandies and 14s, and one fat 22. Big fish was on the killer shad. Unusual amount of short strikes tonight. Best bite was with the incoming tide; stalled out with the standing high after 12.


----------



## Yellow.mouth (May 10, 2013)

Anybody try it today? Ill be hittin west beach in the morning to try to put my kids on some slots. Might run the big rods as well.


----------

